# Virtuelle Netzwerkkarte die Sound streamt



## Johannes7146 (10. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe zuhause einen HTPC an dem eine HiFiAnlage angeschlossen ist. Ich möchte nun, das jeder Ton von meinem Notebook direkt über die Soundkarte des HTPC ausgegeben wird. Mir ist bewusst, das ich über VLC oder so einen Stream öffnen könnte, aber ich möchte nicht nur den Sound von einem Programm übers WLAN schicken sonder jeden Ton, den das Notebook von sich gibt. Und zwar so, dass auch meine Freundin das bedienen kann (Also hochfahren, Hifi-Anlage einschalten, fertig) (HTPC läuft 24 Stunden).

Sowohl auf dem HTPC als auch auf dem Notebook läuft ein Ubuntu.

Meine Vorstellung war eine Virtuelle Netzwerkkarte, die den Ton direkt übers Netzwerk stream. Auf dem HTPC dann ein Tool, das auf einem Port lauscht und die empfangenen Daten an die eigenen Soundkkarte weiter gibt.

Gibt es etwas in der Art schon oder wären da die eigenen Entwicklungskünste gefordert?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## sheel (10. September 2012)

Hi

PulseAudio:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio#Netzwerkf.C3.A4higkeit


----------



## Johannes7146 (11. September 2012)

Vielen Dank, ich glaube das geht genau in die Richtung, die ich suche.
Ich werde hier über Erfolg/Misserfolg berichten, sobald ich Zeithabe das ganze mal einzurichten.
Gruß Johannes


----------

